

Front end code reusability with CSS and JavaScript - nym
http://24ways.org/2009/front-end-code-reusability-with-css-and-javascript

======
hackworth
not a bad tutorial, but i feel like this is more a demo of jquery's cycle
plugin more than a lesson on code reusablility.

